# Audax distances to be increased.



## Banjo (1 Apr 2013)

In recognition that Audax is meant to be about long distance all minimum distances are being increased by 10% ie a 200 must now be 220 , 400 will be 440 etc.

Anyone know if this affects existing perms?


----------



## Norry1 (1 Apr 2013)

I believe Perms have an extra 5% on top of the new 10% .


----------



## Banjo (1 Apr 2013)

Norry1 said:


> I believe Perms have an extra 5% on top of the new 10% .


 
Problem is I usually do about 10%bonus kilometers allready just by not concentrating on the route,not sure if I will get round in time to qualify on hilly routes.


----------



## Norry1 (1 Apr 2013)

Don't worry - you will be okay when time goes metric in 2015 as there will be 100 minutes in an hour then.


----------



## yello (1 Apr 2013)

I believe they're to start earlier too, just to allow for the greater distance.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Apr 2013)

...and naturally the timing of this announcement is purely coincidental!


----------



## Philip Whiteman (2 Apr 2013)

Blimey, I thought I was up to speed on these issues. When did the announcement occur?


----------



## GlasgowFinn (2 Apr 2013)

Yesterday - April 1st !


----------



## Philip Whiteman (2 Apr 2013)

The Cappuccino Kid said:


> Yesterday - April 1st !


 
An absolutely brilliant one, Banjo. I've been well and truly had!  

Even worse, I did not comprehend the responses.


----------

